
Oculus Rift CV1 Teardown - Audiophilip
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Oculus+Rift+CV1+Teardown/60612
======
netinstructions
Those are some very neat "hybrid Fresnel" lenses. I'm curious how they're made
(and at scale), as traditional polishing techniques wouldn't do the trick.

~~~
tlmde
Molding, a number of plastics, with good optical properties, work in that
regard.

